# Gekochten Hanf haltbar machen



## Carpmen (10. August 2019)

Hallo

Wollte mal wissen wir eure Erfahrungen sind mit gekochten Hanf haltbar machen

Ich lasse den Hanf immer zuerst über Nacht in warmen Wasser Quellen und Koche meinen Hanf dann ca 20min

Normal habe ich meinen Hanf immer abtropfen lassen
Nun habe mir überlegt den Hanf nach dem Abtropfen im Backofen zu trocknen um ihn haltbarer zu machen 
Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung mit den trocknen im Backofen und der Haltbarkeit danach


----------



## Ruttentretzer (10. August 2019)

Hallo,
wenn der Hanf gekocht ist, gebe ich ihn heiß in Gläser mit Schraubverschluss. Gurkengläser ec.
Da hält er sich ziemlich lange, da eingeweckt, und hoher Ölanteil.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Kochtopf (10. August 2019)

Ich wecke meine Partikel auch immer ein, ein zwei Gläser mit ans Wasser und gut ist. V


----------



## Andal (10. August 2019)

Den Hanf kochen, um ihn dann wieder zu trocknen? Da kannst du ihn ja gleich lassen, wie er ist.

Ich lasse ihn nach dem kochen, meistens eh bloss einem kochenden Aufguss, etwas gären und benutze ihn. Reste werden einfach eingetütet und eingefroren.


----------



## Vanner (10. August 2019)

Einwecken ist auch meine Variante. So kocht man nur ein mal ab und hat für lange Zeit Vorräte.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. August 2019)

aber wenn er nass ist brennt er nicht mehr


----------



## Andal (10. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber wenn er nass ist brennt er nicht mehr


Beim nächsten ÜkT gebe ich dir ein paar Rezepte.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber wenn er nass ist brennt er nicht mehr



Kenner wissen, dass die Samen sowieso nicht törnen und "Gras" welches auch Samen beinhaltet, minderwertiges ist.
Diese Samen schmecken übelst und kratzen im Hals beim Rauchen.

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (10. August 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Kenner wissen, dass die Samen sowieso nicht törnen und "Gras" welches auch Samen beinhaltet, minderwertiges ist.
> Diese Samen schmecken übelst und kratzen im Hals beim Rauchen.
> 
> Jürgen


Das stimmt, aber für eine schmierige Pointe kann man sowas schon bringen.
Wobei Samen bei Homegrown ein willkommener Bonus sein kann, davon mal ab


----------



## hanzz (11. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber für eine schmierige Pointe kann man sowas schon bringen.
> Wobei Samen bei Homegrown ein willkommener Bonus sein kann, davon mal ab


Dann lieber Stecklinge von potentiellen Mutterpflanzen

Hab ich mal gehört


----------



## Kochtopf (11. August 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann lieber Stecklinge von potentiellen Mutterpflanzen
> 
> Hab ich mal gehört


Die musst du auch erstmal auftreiben können


----------

